

What and how did you learn in 2014? What are your plans for the New Year? - aszig
https://attila1.typeform.com/to/G4IWPC

======
aszig
I was always a big fan of self-development, but only in the last 2-3 years did
I do a decent job of acquiring new and meaningful skills, knowledge - I mean
on my own, outside of school or workplace. In 2013 I got into public speaking,
in 2014 I learned how to create (quick & dirty, but working) webapps using
Rails.

But in general I'm sick and tired of most online and offline courses. I find
even most of the better MOOC courses too boring, or lacking in actionable
knowledge, effectiveness.

I wonder, what how other people learn, what are their challenges, preferences?
If you have 6-7 minutes, please tell me about your learning habits and
experiences in the survey, or in a form of a comment.

Thanks, and Happy New Year :) Attila @aszig

